# Fine vintage photographs collector ???



## Gaugericus (Oct 8, 2004)

Is there a place for serious collectors of vintage prints too or do you know if there is one and where?
Thanks,

my recently created photoblog : http://vintageworks.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 8, 2004)

Gaugericus said:
			
		

> Is there a place for serious collectors of vintage prints too or do you know if there is one and where?



Vintage prints can be discussed here, TPF doesn't have a particular section dedicated to them.  Perhaps we can convince Chase to make room for one?


----------

